# 2 new PB's (videos)



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Last week I lifted 200kg 3x1, this week I managed 210kg x 1 and 220kg x 1 

210kg and a few shurgs 











Tryed 230kg and got it to mid shin/just below knee, quite happy with today


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Great lifting mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice lifting  how you getting on with yer new belt ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats, mate. Top stuff.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

It doesnt quite go as tight as the lever, but I like it alot

Cant wait to try max out in my suit, havent lifted in it much and have not lifted in it conventional, dont think ill bother lifting sumo, this style seems to suit me alot more.

Next week im backing off and week after Im going to max out and will probably lift in my suit...

Guy behind me with his top off is getting ready for the Body expo and also will be competing in July


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

belt seems to be working , nice looking gym too looks like you got a good mix of encouragement keep hammering buddy you`ll get where you wanna be soon enough


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats getting you these PB`s lately bro? you on anything new or they just coming to you


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> whats getting you these PB`s lately bro? you on anything new or they just coming to you


Not on anything, dont even have any whey protein as ive run out and im skint... I have been lifting twice a week pretty much maybe its the extra recover, havent been heavy benching and not squatting very often.

Diet is ****... allways has been though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

good lifting, how long u been in the game?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

fatmanstan! said:


> good lifting, how long u been in the game?


Didn't realise Marco was a prostitute :-0

Very strong lifting bud, what you weighing in at now mate


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

in the game not on the game, dont get ur hopes up cj


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> good lifting, how long u been in the game?


I started lifting around the same time I joined this forum, so about August last year.



CJ said:


> Didn't realise Marco was a prostitute :-0
> 
> Very strong lifting bud, what you weighing in at now mate


About 95-98kg


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Great lifts Mark well done


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I started lifting around the same time I joined this forum, so about August last year.
> 
> About 95-98kg


I been lifting longer than you then and ur plenty stronger than me - good job, jealous m8.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Strange I guess, Ive allways been able to deadlift about 100kg though, even when I first started I was doing it for 5 reps

220kg im happy with, next week I want about 180kg x 10+ or 200kg x 3-5


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

go on Franco, well done


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Good effort pal, about time your deadlift played catch up with your squat. Only issue I see is knees are a bit too far over the bar, so you're pulling against your shins, as opposed to pulling it up them. Putting your feet about a half inch more under the bar on the set up should put your shins at a squarer angle to the floor. Better for the explosion at the start. Just my opinion of course.

Would go for the 180kg for reps and concentrate on speed before your next heavy session.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Good effort pal, about time your deadlift played catch up with your squat. Only issue I see is knees are a bit too far over the bar, so you're pulling against your shins, as opposed to pulling it up them. Putting your feet about a half inch more under the bar on the set up should put your shins at a squarer angle to the floor. Better for the explosion at the start. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> Would go for the 180kg for reps and concentrate on speed before your next heavy session.


Yeah 180kg for reps is probably the wiser choice, 200kg is quite heavy and closer to 1rm.

Need to work on some things, im happy with it for now though.

Will be squatting thursday, havent squatted for a few weeks Im hoping it hasnt suffered to greatly.

Targets for this year are to be pulling and squatting atleast 250kg and benching 140kg consistently, I feel these are realistic goals


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what type of routine u follow


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> what type of routine u follow


I guess I dont actually follow any at the moment

If I feel good on the day Ill go for a 1 rep max on the choosen lift.

Every now and again Ill pick a weight I find heavy and try to rep out on it, for example the 180kg is something ive never done anything more than 1 rep before so im going to try lift it for alot of reps

I tend to stick to something like this though, but its very fluid and I change it often

Bench

DB bench

DB row (might change this to face pulls)

Pull ups and chins ups

Deadlifts

Bent row

Some curls maybe

Squats

Leg curls

Maybe do some good mornings or leg pressing aswell

OHP

weighted dips

weighted chins

Shoulder and shrugs etc


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

You doin the db rows for rear delts, because i have brought my rear delts along great by doing db rows but high up by the head and with a 5 second negative


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> You doin the db rows for rear delts, because i have brought my rear delts along great by doing db rows but high up by the head and with a 5 second negative


It was in Wendlers 5/3/1 so I kind of kept it because I like the movement, on DB rows lately I have been going heavy as possible and doing as many reps as possible mroe fo a Kroc row than a DB row


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I do kroc rows now and again to mix things up. Love the feeling of shifting a heavy weight not giving a fvck about form


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ive just realised how vague my training is.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> I do kroc rows now and again to mix things up. Love the feeling of shifting a heavy weight not giving a fvck about form


Pretty much describes my every workout.

I dont believe in strict form as such, thats just gay.

But I also contradict my self and say form is very important... Its hard for me to explain, as long as you can lift the weight without injury I dont think it matters "how" you do it.

For example my SLDL to reverse wrist curls aka Power cleans


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good lifting mate... but whats happened to the Avatar of the old dude with the tats?

I had you down as some 60 odd year old bouncer all this time ha


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Pretty much describes my every workout.
> 
> I dont believe in strict form as such, thats just gay.
> 
> ...


i find power cleans too much like hard work for the weight lifted lol i done my knee in trying to lift above my station


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Good lifting mate... but whats happened to the Avatar of the old dude with the tats?
> 
> I had you down as some 60 odd year old bouncer all this time ha


lol no just some 22 year old bouncer, sorry

That avatar was Jeff Monson, amazing guy, I used to be into MMA (hes an MMA fighter, fought in the UFC, Abu dabai, BJJ black belt etc etc) and when I see him I thought to myself "I want to be as big as him" so kind of got me into weight lifting


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

Congrats on your pbs



MarkFranco said:


> Strange I guess, Ive allways been able to deadlift about 100kg though, even when I first started I was doing it for 5 reps
> 
> 220kg im happy with, next week I want about 180kg x 10+ or 200kg x 3-5


Mine was 200 first time i tried them


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Very Nice  you are ROCKING !!!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Easy my favourite lift at the moment, cant wait to get in week after next and start pulling max effort in a suit, supposed to be squatting today but my backs feeling abit tender.

Might have to do speed work


----------

